# Her Coat is Turning



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

One more pic I wanted to add.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Look at the snow stuck to Zulee's leg!!! OMG! But she had so much fun. And the snow stuck to the trees too. Did you get a lot of breakage? We are used to having snow like that here but not usually with foliage still on the trees. The couple of times I have seen that in my lifetime, it was a disaster!! Trees snapping off every few seconds for hours making the woods practically impassible in the summer.

I've been into DFW several times when my son and daughter-in-law were at Fort Hood. I would never have guessed you would ever see a snow fall like that! It was unbearably hot for me.
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_OPPS! Forgot to say how beautiful Zulee looks in her post bath photo.
_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

She sure looks like she enjoyed herself after the coat came off.  She certainly looked like she wasn't very thrilled when she had the coat on. And love her last shot, even with her unshaved face.

And LOVE that next to last shot... beautiful!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

We did have a lot of fun. I think you are right about the coat. She's not real thrilled with wearing anything: bows, sweater, or coat. 

There were a lot of trees that broke and several crews are out trimming them up. Fortunately, the snow melted almost as quickly as we got it. One good thing is that the weak limbs were found before tornado season. I should take a new picture of that tree to compare the difference.

Thanks for the compliment on her last fluffy picture. I'm disappointed that it is overexposed and my red eye fix looks very odd. She is a little sweetheart. Hubby gave her the bone, and she won't go to sleep without it!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Lovely pictures. They are certainly enjoying the snow. Thank heavens Poodles like it so much. Is it normal for your area to get this amount of snow?? What a peculiar winter this has been.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

It has been said on the news that we haven't had this much snow in 35 years. I lived in Oklahoma 35 years ago and remember having a lot more snow than usual. I guess it's time for some cooler weather.

The summers here can be brutal and last forever. Next week, it will get back into the 60's.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

what fun pictures! 
I especially like this one, I love when poodles let loose and show their 'wild' side


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

OMG look at the snow! A reall winter wonderland. Zulee looks great before and after the groom and the photos are great!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

She's a very pretty young lady! 

That picture of her with her front legs all the way in the snow reminds me of Teddy this morning. He ventured onto the lawn and proceeded to sink into the snow. Fortunately he was able to extricate himself because I was only wearing my house shoes (Crocs with lining, actually) and couldn't walk out there to where he was. Why do poodles love the snow so much?


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

OMG!! I can't belive all the snow you got in DFW area. Zulee sure seems to have enjoyed it a whole lot!!! I love the pictures of her paying in the snow and I love, love, love her fluffed up one with a bone. She sure is pretty. Her color looks to be lightening up, is she a blue???


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

What cute pics. She sure loves the snow. It must be a poodle thing.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I do think it is a poodle thing. They don't just run around in the snow. They are so fascinated with it almost to the point of obsession. Poodles certainly know how to play!

Poodle Lover....about the blue thing. I haven't actually seen a blue poodle, but figure one would look like gun metal gray. Zulee has lightened up and her skin is a sort of silver color. She also has the trademark brown highlights. I suppose it's possible, but more likely, I think she will be a grizzled black. 

Here are some pictures taken outside today, and they have not been processed. It was cloudy, so the coloring is about as accurate as I can get. Let me know what you think. Some parts of her are definitely darker than others. She also has a lot of shading on her legs.

No matter the color, I love her just as much.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

arwww zulee is so cute


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Zulee looks cute. Glad you guys got the snow down there, I was getting tired of it up here, LOL!


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

I lived in Ft Worth for 10 years. I can't believe the snow!!!! Very cute pics. She is having fun.


----------

